

How Three Guys Rebuilt the Foundation of Facebook (2013) - dkarapetyan
http://www.wired.com/2013/06/facebook-hhvm-saga/all/

======
CmonDev
_" It’s what’s known as a “dynamically typed” programming language, meaning
you don’t have to take the time to define the specific parameters of each and
every variable used in your program. “If you tell a room-full developers to
build an application and they use a dynamic language,” says Facebook engineer
Keith Adams, “they will get it done faster.”"_

And then someone spends three years to fix the dynamic mess.

------
VeejayRampay
I envy PHP people for the buckets of money thrown at making their language
better, faster, stronger and well-tooled.

